
Canadian resident returns after 11 years in notorious prison in Tehran - k0stas
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/canada/article-iranian-born-canadian-resident-returns-after-11-years-in-notorious-2/
======
duxup
Anyone know what open source software he worked on?

~~~
spraveenitpro
Apparently WordPress.

